# H] Astra militarum W] either of the armies on my post



## Gothic

UK ONLY PLEASE AND DON'T WANT TO SPLIT. 

I have this for trade with stuff still on sprues as well as the codex

Tank Commander: Battle Cannon, Lascannon, Multi-melta

Cadian Guardsman

Militarum Tempestus Scions
. 4x Scion
. Scion w/ Special Weapon: Plasma gun
. Scion w/ Special Weapon: Plasma gun
. Tempestor: Bolt pistol, Power sword

. Bullgryn: Brute Shield, Bullgryn Maul
. Bullgryn: Brute Shield, Bullgryn Maul
. Bullgryn Bone 'ead: Brute Shield, Bullgryn Maul

. Hellhound: Heavy Bolter, Turret-mounted Inferno Cannon

. Hellhound: Dozer blade, Heavy Bolter, Turret-mounted Inferno Cannon

. Scout Sentinel: Lascannon

. Scout Sentinel: Heavy Flamer, Sentinel Chainsaw

. Basilisk: Heavy Flamer, Heavy Stubber

. Basilisk: Heavy Flamer

. Heavy Weapon Team: Mortar
. Heavy Weapon Team: Mortar
. Heavy Weapon Team: Mortar

. Heavy Weapon Team: Autocannon
. Heavy Weapon Team: Heavy bolter
. Heavy Weapon Team: Heavy bolter

Leman Russ Annihilators
. Leman Russ Annihilator: Heavy Bolter, Turret-mounted Twin Lascannon

. Leman Russ Demolisher: Heavy Flamer, Plasma Cannons, Turret-mounted Demolisher Siege Cannon
. Leman Russ Executioner: Lascannon, Turret-mounted Executioner Plasma Cannon

. Leman Russ Conqueror: Heavy Bolter, Turret-mounted Conqueror Battle Cannon

. Leman Russ Stygies Vanquisher: Heavy Bolter

Will upload pictures in a bit. 

I am looking for any of the following armies (most to least important)

Tyranids
Primaris marines Inc latest codex and iron hands supplement
Eldar Inc codex and one knight I hope lol
Tau Inc codex and storm surge I hope again lol
Adeptus Custodes inc codex
Adeptus mechanicus inc codex


----------

